# walking next to a bike not in front of it



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

I just started riding a bike with my dog,well him running next to it. I don't go fast just a good trot for him and maybe a half mile thats it. He really likes it,he whines at the door and looks at the bike. Anyway if I go the same route he is fine BUT if I change and turn he runs in front. Any way to correct this? I have pinch on him but if I correct he looks at me and stops,not good when your still moving.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I ride about 5 miles a day with my dogs. It's great exercise, training and bonding. Your dog should know how to heel when you walk in order to heel while you ride. I also do not let my dogs get excited at all when riding. They are not allowed to sniff at the ground (track) or stare at any distractions. We start only when they are calm at my side and if they get excited (which is at the beginning of the bike ride) I will correct them and stop until they are calm again. Repetition, consistency and calmness is the key. Once they get going, they seem to get into a trance and enjoy the workout. Sometimes they remind me of a focused jogger.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with Dano, must know HEEL! I use a prong collar too but my dog doesn't stop while joging if I have to correct for barking at another dog. 

Also you may want to use the SPRINGER that attaches to the back support on the bike and keep the dog behind your leg out of the way of peddling. 

Check out the link. http://www.springerusa.com/


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Cycling is great exercise, the below considerations are pretty important in keeping it enjoyable over the dogs lifetime.

Pace, surface and temp are very important. Ideally for a full size adult dog (with good hips/elbows) the pace should be between 7-9mph, this pace keeps a GSD trotting which is minimal impact to joints. 

The surface is key to keeping the joints in good shape, ride as much as possible off pavement, the hard surface is too much impact on the joints and should be kept to a minimum.

Offcourse the temp is also key, a dog cools off by heat exchange through breathing, so if the temp is in high 90's the rate of cooling is not fast enough and dog can die.

A harness of flat collar is best, care should be taken with a prong or choke as serious injury can occur if you fall off and bring dog from 7 to 0mph in a short time.

On long rides (over 2 miles) the dog should be rested every 4 miles or so and let to recover before continuing on.


----------



## ammgood (Aug 31, 2007)

My husband & I take our dog along with us we go mountain biking and she runs alongside without a leash-it is great exercise. When riding in the city, we used to hold the leash as she trotted next to the bike, but had problems when she got excited and wanted to pull ahead in front of us. We bought a bikerdog attachment for the bike and this has solved all problems. 
link: http://www.bikerdog.com/
She wears a harness and a short leash attaches to the side of it- it connects to a flexible hard plastic post that is attached to the bike. Not only can't she be in front, if she tries to go after a squirrel, there is no wobble due to the low center of gravity.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

This didnt happen to me on a bike but when my husband had duke outside and i had to go somewhere i would get in my suv to leave and he would get in front of my truck and stop to look back every now and then to see if i was there. He also done this with me while my husband left. 
As I was reading a magazine one day it had something simular to this situation and it said that it had something to do with them leading the pack!

In there eyes we are suppose to go last when they go first. of course we all know that we are boss and not them. the only way we could stop it was with a shock collar. We done it once when i left and once when my husband left because he didnt learn the first time only learnt for about a week! 

I know thats not the same as your story but just wanted to share the leader of the pack thing with you. If its even true.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Can somebody please tell me if my nearly 6 month old girl should be allowed to learn how to trot next to me if I cycle? I'm not sure if that is too early ie: damage to joints and muscles? I walk her twice a day and play fetch (so she does run for short bursts) but the reason I am asking is that my stepson was here last week on Holidays and was riding his new bike in the yard( it is big and fully fenced) and Molly was kind of trotting along side him. I thought I could try riding with her as she is so full of energy but when I tried yesterday she kept trying to bite my feet  So I guess my question(s) are is she too young for this and if it wouldn't do her any harm, then how do I stop her from biting feet (guess its a game to her) ??? Any advice would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Also should have added that I would not plan on long rides as I would not be able to...she would last longer than me lol


----------

